# Dometic Recall



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Has anyone else received a recall for their Dometic Fridge? I just received the paperwork but it indicates that repair kits would not become available until sometime in early April 2007! By my calculation that means I received this notice a year late.

Reverie


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Haven't heard anything about that. What model is the recall for?


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Reverie said:


> Has anyone else received a recall for their Dometic Fridge? I just received the paperwork but it indicates that repair kits would not become available until sometime in early April 2007! By my calculation that means I received this notice a year late.
> 
> Reverie


Do a search of the forum -- I know that this subject has been around for some time now -- well over a year -- there is a certain model serial number range and date of purchase that are involved...


----------



## davel1957 (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks Ghosty.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I just received our recall for our 03 and again like you parts will be available in April 07 and our fridge is on the recall list. I looked at the last list that was a few years ago and it wasn't on the list so maybe this is a new "old" recall with more models?


----------



## small5 (Sep 12, 2003)

Reverie said:


> Has anyone else received a recall for their Dometic Fridge? I just received the paperwork but it indicates that repair kits would not become available until sometime in early April 2007! By my calculation that means I received this notice a year late.
> 
> Reverie


This recall is better than a year old. I saw it here on-line and also received a notice in the mail. I called Dometic and they contacted my local RV dealer and I scheduled the repair. In fact my dealer came to my house and made the quick fix in 30 minutes in my driveway!

Funny though, last week I received another notice (same as original) from Dometic.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes! This is the same as last years recall. That is why the parts won't be available until April - 2007, which we all know is past.


----------



## Campingknight (Mar 3, 2008)

I am interested in this as I have a 2003 28RSS. 
Is there a number I need to call ?
Thanks so much,
I am new here.
Ohio Camper


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Campingknight said:


> I am interested in this as I have a 2003 28RSS.
> Is there a number I need to call ?
> Thanks so much,
> I am new here.
> Ohio Camper


I know old news but I just received a new recall letter in the mail today and thought I'd share as much as I can from the 8 pages.

Reason for recall. 
Keystone RV was notified by Dometic Corp that a defect which related to motor vehicle safety exists on some refirgs that were manufactured between April 97 and 03 (why am I just now getting this letter?)

Affected units Model numbers
NDR1062, RM2625, RM2662, RM 2663, RM2852, RM2852, RM3662, RM3663, RM3863, RM3863

The list of serial numbers affected are
starts with ends with xxxxx so serial number 713xxxxx your on the list, 747xxxxx your on the list etc.
713-752
801-852
901-952
001-052
101-152
201-252
301-319

How do I know if My refrig is being recalled.
1) Find the refrigerators model and serial number by opening the refrigerator door and looking for the sticker attached to the side wall of the interior.
2) Call 1-888-446-5157 or go to www.dometicuse.com to confirm if your refrigerator is affected by the recall.

What to do:

If you see any of the following turn the refrigerator off immediately if your notice any of the following indicators:

Leakage or staining at the back of the refrigerator.
Yellow residue at the back or sides of the refrigerator.
The smell of ammonia.
Refrigerator does not properly cool.

If problems are found do not operate your refrigerator on LP. "If you choose to operate your unit on electric prior to the recall rework, you must inspect the burner area weekly for any of the indicator referenced in the number 1 above" What I just typed

Last but not least of a huge snip from the 8 pages.

If you previously paid to repair or replace a Dometic refrigerator that failed due to this defect, you can be reimbursed for your costs pursuant to Dometic"s Pro-Notification Reimbursement Program. To be eligible for reimbursement under that Program, you must complete and submit the required form and provide the necessary documentation. The Program and form can be obtained by calling 1-888-446-5157

Going to recheck mine this weekend as it's in storage with the new serial and model numbers.

Good luck

Bill.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Has anyone else received a recall for their Dometic Fridge?


I received one a few weeks back. I figured that it was the same recall that was out last year. I did save the paperwork until we get out OB out of its winter resting place just to verify that we are not part of the recall.


----------

